# WCF Game #2: Los Angeles Lakers @ Minnesota T'Wolves



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>
Western Conference Finals









#2 Los Angeles Lakers (9-3)
vs. 








#1 Minnesota Timberwolves (8-5) 

Game 1: Lakers 97 - Timberwolves 88

Sunday, May 23
5:30 pm 
at Timberwolves 
TV: TNT, TSN 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    


Lakers Bench:
Derek Fisher 
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Rick Fox
Brian Cook
Bryon Russell
Luke Walton


*Timberwolves Bench:*
Wally Szczerbiak
Fred Hoiberg 
Mark Madsen
Michael Olowokandi
Darrick Martin
Gary Trent
Oliver Miller 


Series Thread
</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lakers 99  - 87 Wolves 

Shaq 31pts 21rbs 5blks

Kobe 40pts.  


GOOOO LAKERSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i say the lakers wil lose this one, 94-91


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Yeah this will probably be the game the Lakes lose in this series. If they don't we can pull out the brooms.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers are like a good running back, you may contain him early but sooner or later he's gonna break one, and they'll do the same in this game. If Sam can't play at close to full strength its over for the Wolves.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If the Lakers win this game, they will probably sweep, and I don't think they'll sweep. My prediction is a loss, but I'd love a win.:yes:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yup, I expect the Lakers to lose this one. If they win Game 2 though, I strongly suspect a sweep.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Lakers by 2.

Fish with the last shot.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Lakers win in OT.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers by 3 in 4 OT

Shaq, Karl, Kobe, GP, George, Garnett, Cassell, Sprewell, Hassell, and Olowokandi all foul out..

Lakers use the lineup of Fisher, Rush, Walton, Russell, and Cook.. Cook hits a game winning three..

Ok Ok OK I'm kidding but that'd be tight!

Lakers win this by 7!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Based on game 1...*

I now think LA will win this game. If Sammy is hurt, and if Malone and Shaq play like they did, I don't think T-Wolves will win this game. Now I know that is 2 big ifs(Sammy & Malone), but this Laker team can play better than they did in game 1, and maybe Phil will pressure the ball more in game 2 when Sammy is on the bench. I do expect a close game no matter who wins, and would be suprised if the Lakers were to lose and the game wasn't decided in the final minute. The only thing that I can see giving the T-Wolves a big boost in this game is the refs getting Shaq in early foul trouble. 

Lets go Flyers!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I'm predicting a win by a solid margin. I think both teams played carelessly at times in game 1. I think both teams will play better with a similar outcome. Lakers win.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Lakers looked very sloppy offensively in game 1, in the first quarter. I'm hoping they clean that up. Put more pressure on the perimeter shooters and they'll be fine. This Wolves team looks very tired, more than I expected, and Cassell doesnt look like he'll be much of a factor this game. Take advantage of Shaq in the post again, and chances for a W will be very high, especially if he keeps hitting his freethrows.


Kobe will show for his 20+, hopefully Fish can keep hitting those open 3's. Im sure Malone will have another solid game.



Oh and:


----------



## sjfinest5 (Mar 27, 2003)

i think t-wolves win this one by 6 points, garnett bounces back with a good game about 25 points 10 bebounds, and spree knocks down bout 20 points and my wildcard for this game is hassell i just have a hunch that he will have a good game


----------



## ShaKobe_HOLLYWOOD (Mar 17, 2004)

i thkn the lakers will win by 6----i expect shaq to continue his dominance and have prolly 30 points and i expect payotn to havbe a big game (something like 17 points) and malone to have about 10----kobe will prolly get 24-------im not expecting kobe to have a ''huge'' game until game 4 (hes in court that day)......


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

If Fish keeps hitting the 3's Lakers will win game 2. I never thought the Lakers would sweep Minnesota this year, but if the role players keep hitting shots nobody will beat them again.


----------



## hippy74 (May 24, 2004)

Hi everyone i just found this cool website .. so many fans , im glad to be here ..


Lakers will take game 2 , "crosses fingers"

anyone know were i can get some lakers avatars ??

thanks 

joe


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Man Was That Horrible, Karl In Foul Trouble Killed Us 

Welcome Hippy74 BTW


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is the most pathetic we've played in the postseason.

Losing to the Wolves by 13 in one half without Cassell is just embarrassing. They've lost this game, let's get it over with quickly so we can all forget about it.

Shaq is playing very poorly, we aren't getting any breaks and Malone has done diddly-squat.

:no:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

You know we are playing bad when Shaq has 2 points more than Brian, and 1 more than Luke .. Wow!


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Man, I wasnt expecting it to be this bad. There not putting much pressure on the perimeter, theyre not scoring, theyre not rebounding at all.

They ARE getting the butt's whooped though...


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*UGLY!*

Just when I am starting to feel good about this team, they start to play like crap again. I know most of us feel since LA won game 1, they didn't need this game, but if they continue to get blown out and Kobe doesn't play in game 4, this series could get really interesting really quick. I am just hoping the Lakers will make it close in the second half so Minny doesn't think they can win in LA if they win this game big.

Wake up SHAQ and Malone!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice Job by Kobe


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Shaq Pulled A Mark Madsen


----------



## hippy74 (May 24, 2004)

Nice little run there but damn malone , dont slip 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:upset:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Im Gonna Go Pray


----------



## hippy74 (May 24, 2004)

damn bring those prayers ...:no:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

this sucks, no wait we suck


----------



## hippy74 (May 24, 2004)

it's over ... 

Bring it to los angeles ...

I got my tickets ...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Why can't your sore-loser spoiled-brat team finish their getting their asses whooped like professionals?

Techs on Slava, Gary and two for Karl. Real classy, Lakers. They can all burn in hell.


----------



## hippy74 (May 24, 2004)

ha ha on rawse ... 

it's not over pal ..


----------



## hippy74 (May 24, 2004)

This was an ugly game tonight , lakers are to upset and not on there game ..


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fracture</b>!


Now that is freaky.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The game sucked fatty balls. We played pathetic...

But the end was awesome!:yes: :yes: :yes: 

LMAO at Gary Trent, what a ****ing moron! Who the hell in their right mind goes and shoves Shaq? Stupid ***.

And then Medvedenko!:laugh: Talking trash to Garnett and clocking him after the play.:laugh: What a dumbass! I can't believe KG actually took that seriously, obviously saying, "Mother****er" about four times after he scored.:laugh: 

Don't worry KG, Slava poses no threat to you whatsoever.:no: 

And then Szczerbiak!:laugh: He was so scared of Payton that he ignored him the whole time and yelled at Fisher.

This game was full of moronic decisions, I love it!

Thank you Lakers for making that GOD AWFUL loss a little bit entertaining to watch.:yes:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Lol, about as freaky as how LA played tonight.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Real classy, Lakers. They can all burn in hell.


Hypocrisy at its finest!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I expected this loss, but damn, the Lakers self-destructed at the end. Props to the Wolves though, they played 10 times harder than we did..........which really isn't saying much, but they deserved this game.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> The game sucked fatty balls. We played pathetic...
> 
> But the end was awesome!:yes: :yes: :yes:
> ...


Trent went after Snaq because he was messing with Madsen after the play. Shouldn't have done it, because you just don't want to make Snaq mad. This was a frustrating game for Mumbles, but does it look like Gary Trent cares who he fights?

Szczerbiak chest-bumped Kobe Bryant. That proves that...well...never mind...Kobe is an even worse fighter than Fisher is.

If my team played down the stretch like a bunch of four-year-old girls who just had their dollies stolen, I don't think I'd be entertained. :whoknows:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy at its finest!


I stoop to the level of my enemies (for lack of a better word). It's my one fault. Also, I'm not a professional basketball player who should conduct myself as such.

But let's not dodge the topic.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Yup, a Memphis fan (and noted Laker-hater) comes into this forum after a total lack-of-effort game and trolls.

Fine.

Last time I looked, your team got shelled by the Spurs in four straight. I wouldn't be coming in here trolling after that debacle.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Did KG get a foul called on him today? He didnt last game.



Anyway, Good game T'Wolves.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> *Why can't your sore-loser spoiled-brat team finish their getting their asses whooped like professionals?*
> 
> Techs on Slava, Gary and two for Karl. Real classy, Lakers. *They can all burn in hell.*


Careful with what you're saying there.

(At least ThA Lakers went farther into the playoffs then Memphis :groucho: )


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> And then Medvedenko!:laugh: Talking trash to Garnett and clocking him after the play.:laugh: What a dumbass! I can't believe KG actually took that seriously, obviously saying,* "Mother****er" *about four times after he scored.:laugh:


And thats why I hate KG. He acts like he's a thug or gangster or something. everytime he scored he's like   

and if he was a professional he wouldn't do that. he's still a kid in a mans body. 

SHAQ IS GOING TO KICK HIS BEHIND TUESDAY. believe dat. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hippy74 (May 24, 2004)

I LOVE THIS FORUM ... IM HOME  


LETS KICK *** ON TUESDAY ...

no need for masked cursing, thanks.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Yup, a Memphis fan (and noted Laker-hater) comes into this forum after a total lack-of-effort game and trolls.
> 
> Fine.
> ...


Thats right. 

we lost this game rawse but we're still winning the whole thing.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

nvm


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

BLOWOUT

darrick martin did better that shq!!!haha

wolves take game 3, game 5, and then game 7.. i told yall, wolves in 7 games


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> BLOWOUT
> 
> darrick martin did better that shq!!!haha
> ...


Not going to happen. 

Lakers 4-1 Wolves


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

No Team Will Beat LA In LA


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Come on rawse, I thought you were better than the local trolls.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey











Man, let's hope these guys play with more energy next game. Cannot afford to lose at home.


----------



## hippy74 (May 24, 2004)

Great clip there fracture ... :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Why can't your sore-loser spoiled-brat team finish their getting their asses whooped like professionals?
> 
> Techs on Slava, Gary and two for Karl. Real classy, Lakers. They can all burn in hell.


You are such a whiner.

Don't forget that Gary Trent started it all. He should've gotten a technical, but he didn't. That was a cheap screen that Wally set on Fisher, he deserved to be put in his place by Payton. Malone was just repaying the favor. Stop your *****ing.

"They can all burn in hell"? Real classy, rawse.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> If my team played down the stretch like a bunch of four-year-old girls who just had their dollies stolen, I don't think I'd be entertained. :whoknows:


Man, so you never have any fun, eh?

We all know you are a notorious Laker-hater. Just....just....just go.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> And thats why I hate KG. He acts like he's a thug or gangster or something. everytime he scored he's like


I dont know one person who says KG acts like this accept you. I dont know how you constantly single him out, when your team employs possibly the dirtiest player to ever play this game on the team. This is playoff basketball and everyone is hype its part of it



> and if he was a professional he wouldn't do that. he's still a kid in a mans body.


absolutely ridiculous comment. WHen Shaquille Oneal acts worse and KG is nothing but professional.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Yup, a Memphis fan (and noted Laker-hater) comes into this forum after a total lack-of-effort game and trolls.
> 
> Fine.
> ...


Yes, let's continually dodge the accusation that the Lakers got so frustrated out there that they resorted to cheap shots and instigating fights instead of playing like professionals.

But keep bringing up Memphis, a team that has nothing to do with the discussion. This goes along perfectly with my earlier theory, stating that when Laker fans can't own up to the truth, they resort to calling out the other guy's favorite team as a detour in the argument. I'm almost waiting for someone to ask where Memphis' rings are. 

Very typical. I can almost write my dissertation on the subject now.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont know one person who says KG acts like this accept you. I dont know how you constantly single him out, when your team employs possibly the dirtiest player to ever play this game on the team. This is playoff basketball and everyone is hype its part of it
> ...


Well glad to know that now you know that I'm the only one. I like that. 

and about this being playoffs, he does it every game, even if its preseason, and trust me I know because I've been to a preseason game with wolves against hawks and he does that. 

and don't tell me shaq is no professional. comon now shaq acting wose then KG?? what world are you living in??

and my team has the dirtiest player to ever play this game??? GET REAL BEEZ :dead:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> You are such a whiner.
> ...


Wrong. Shaq started it by talking crap to Madsen. And Gary Trent _did_ get a technical. Were you watching the game?

Malone was just being his normal thuggish self. If Malone still played for the Jazz, you'd point out the exact same thing.

Fisher got the crap screened out of him several times that game, and from what I saw, they were all legal, whether Fisher or his teammates took the impact personally or not. Now, Oliver Miller did deliver a forearm to Fisher when he came in the lane in the third quarter, and I'm surprised he wasn't tossed.

The only thing I'm "*****ing" about is that instead of seeing a basketball game in the fourth quarter, we got treated to one team not being able to handle being beaten by 20 and deciding to turn physical instead.

Really unfortunate, I'd say.

Was it wrong of Malone to deck Darrick Martin? Did Malone deserve to get ejected? Did Malone and the Laker team as a whole perpetrate some embarassingly classless things during the fourth? That's all I really want to know (and hear).

And X, don't take this the wrong way, but everyone on this board knows that you ***** and piss and moan and cry more than anyone on the Laker board. I've often thought about writing a transcript of literally every single Laker game thread this year, because most of it is you *****ing about how bad the Lakers are playing, how horrible the officiating is and the like.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Well glad to know that now you know that I'm the only one. I like that.
> ...


Well tell me when KG has gone out in public and publicy humliliated his coach and fellow teammates? Tell me when KG has been fined twice in a season for dropping profanties, told he was live and said he doesnt give a bleep. Now on the court no one does the stare down thing more than Shaq. I think you are a little to into the Lakers to see this. now whose being real and whos not? Well Karl Malone is noted as one of the dirties players to ever play this game. I think you really should read up on some of the things he has done in years past as well as the things hes done already in this series much less the playoffs


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Was it wrong of Malone to deck Darrick Martin?


No. He saw what martin did to Miller so he just wanted to tell him that he's no miller. :yes:



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Did Malone deserve to get ejected?


No. 



> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Did Malone and the Laker team as a whole perpetrate some embarassingly classless things during the fourth?


No.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Come on rawse, I thought you were better than the local trolls.


This is likely the last you see of me for the series. Though I dislike the Lakers, I usually respect their fans enough to stay off the board, especially this season.

What I saw tonight was just despicable though. Let's play a basketball game, y'know? I just feel like telling the team in the locker room: "Okay, you guys got spanked tonight. You're going to win the series anyway, so what's the problem with finishing the final five minutes with a little bit of dignity?"

If they had a better attitude and a little more respect for the other teams, they'd be a bit more tolerable to me.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I love the Lakers but in the 4th quarter they melted down mentally. They were frustrated because this is the 1st time they've been blow out in a couple month's. The Wolves took it to the Lakers physically. 

Butter soft Wally is gonna pay for ACTING tough out there. 

Kobe help cost us this game. He didn't follow the formula. He didn't let Shaq get off 1st. Kobe got off 1st then forgot about Shaq which in turn didn't let Malone get in the game. Kobe went 1on1 waay too much. Wihout Shaq involved then Malone can't get those elbow looks as easy when KG sags. 

When Shaq doesn't get the ball early he's just not into the game. He and Malone were outplayed by KG all by himself. 

The Wolves got career nights from Derrick Martin and Wally who usually disappears when playing against the Lakers. They combined for 13 assists. WOW. 

Everything is fine though the Lakers wll come home and drop the hammer on the Wolves.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Well tell me when KG has gone out in public and publicy humliliated his coach and fellow teammates? Tell me when KG has been fined twice in a season for dropping profanties, told he was live and said he doesnt give a bleep. Now on the court no one does the stare down thing more than Shaq. I think you are a little to into the Lakers to see this. now whose being real and whos not? Well Karl Malone is noted as one of the dirties players to ever play this game. I think you really should read up on some of the things he has done in years past as well as the things hes done already in this series much less the playoffs


KG is an A****** and thats it. He could be like god in your or someones eyes but he's noone to me. 

and karl malone? He's a HOF for gods sake. One of the best careers out there. I would have to write for months talking about how good he is.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> This is likely the last you see of me for the series. Though I dislike the Lakers, I usually respect their fans enough to stay off the board, especially this season.
> ...


The Lakers were clearly frustrated but come on man Wally, Sprewell KG were all throwing themselves around as much or more than the Lakers. Your bias doesn't allow you to see that though which is cool . 

I actually want you to come back so we can taunt you when the Lakers win this series. See disappearing now makes it easy for you cause you know this may be the last time you have to gloat. 

Man up . don't leave.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> The Lakers were clearly frustrated but come on man Wally, Sprewell KG were all throwing themselves around as much or more than the Lakers. Your bias doesn't allow you to see that though which is cool .
> ...


For real man, they act like wolves players are like angels, never do anything wrong.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> KG is an A****** and thats it. He could be like god in your or someones eyes but he's noone to me.
> ...


Well to start off, Im not even that big of a KG fan but when something is said thats not true and can be proven. I think a statement like the one I just got more than proves my point.

That being said. I didnt say Karl Malone wasnt a great player. Hes probably the best or 2nd best PF of all time it doesnt take away from him being a terribly dirty player. Thats fact.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> That being said. I didnt say Karl Malone wasnt a great player. Hes probably the best or 2nd best PF of all time it doesnt take away from him being a terribly dirty player. Thats fact.


and same thing about KG. 

I said it before to wolves fans that KG is one of the best. He's special. but that doesn't change that he's an A******. If he would change that acting and stuff and all that M****** that he says he would be my favorite player.

and its not that I hate him or that he beat my other team but just because he acts that way. simple as that. Peace


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Why was Kareem hanging Slava out to dry and letting KG destroy him when he was clearly in help position in the 4th? It was for like 3 straight trips down the court.



> Fisher got the crap screened out of him several times that game, and from what I saw, they were all legal, whether Fisher or his teammates took the impact personally or not. Now, Oliver Miller did deliver a forearm to Fisher when he came in the lane in the third quarter, and I'm surprised he wasn't tossed.


Spree stepped into his screen and Wally's was basically just a chest bump. Wally deserved to have GP in his grill after that.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> This is likely the last you see of me for the series.


Promise? Pretty please? :angel:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> This is likely the last you see of me for the series. Though I dislike the Lakers, I usually respect their fans enough to stay off the board, especially this season.
> ...


Understood. You won't hear me argue about that, the Lakers did throw around some classless hits in the 4th. But really, they weren't uninstigated, take that into account. Just as KG was classless for retaliating against Peeler, it's not as if we don't understand why KG did what he did. I don't think any less of KG for what he did. I've always thought of Malone's on-court "tactics" (elbows and such) as dirty and unecessary, though I still worship the guy's work ethic.

Oh, and you don't have to leave, you're a good poster IMO. Plus I can't say bad things about someone who loves the Grizzlies, Jerry West and all.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> If they had a better attitude and a little more respect for the other teams, they'd be a bit more tolerable to me.


Don't come in here with this floating crap; I remember you as a Laker-hater from day 1.

Now, you have something to actually pin your Laka-hate on. I'm glad the boys could give you some ammo.

Don't go away mad, rawse. (You know what's coming next, right?  )

Just go away.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Oh, and while we are at it...

I notice DaUnbreakableKing, a Kings fan, pulling for the Lakers against the Wolves.

As a matter of fact, I have seen this all over the place...KingsFans.com to name one. Is there a reason why Kings fans want the Wolves to get spanked?

I think we saw some of that tonight...a lot of these punks were in the Lakers' faces tonight, plus there were some real dirty shots by the Wolves (Spree's hit on Fisher, for one). And now TROLLS like rawse come in here crying because the Lakers got frustrated late in the game.

Gee, I wonder how that could have happened?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Oh, and while we are at it...
> 
> I notice DaUnbreakableKing, a Kings fan, pulling for the Lakers against the Wolves.
> ...


DaUnbreakableKing is *also* a Laker fan, for those of you who have been keeping up with your current events. I wish I could root for another team when mine gets knocked out. It'd be much more convienient.

You can complain all you want, but Sprewell's screens against Fisher were legal, and the commentators and referees called them as such. What the Lakers did in the game was not legal, and _it_ was called by the commentators and referees as such.

You can label me a troll and the Wolves as punks all you want, Ron. It doesn't change anything that went down tonight. I'm only as much of a troll as you are a homer, and I find it unfortunate that someone who created this great site would consistently have the same condescending and derogatory tone to the users who do their part to keep the site alive because they don't wear the same colored glasses that you do.

Good night.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> You can label me a troll and the Wolves as punks all you want, Ron. It doesn't change anything that went down tonight. I'm only as much of a troll as you are a homer, and I find it unfortunate that someone who created this great site would consistently have the same condescending and derogatory tone to the users who do their part to keep the site alive because they don't wear the same colored glasses that you do.


:clap:


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

That Oliver Miller guy is in the wrong game. He did nothing but maul Shaq each time he was in the game. He belongs in Sumo Wrestling.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> DaUnbreakableKing is *also* a Laker fan, for those of you who have been keeping up with your current events. I wish I could root for another team when mine gets knocked out. It'd be much more convienient.
> ...


Awwww, you broke your promise. :no: 

You can call me a homer all you want, but the fact of the matter is I'm pretty disgusted with my team's effort right about now...as are a number of Laker fans. On top of that, we don't need some hater to come in here and pour salt into the wounds.

No one from here came into your team forum and TROLLED all over you when Memphis got their *** kicked by the Spurs, why do you find the need to come in here and troll after a Laker game like that?

I'll tell you why: you are a troll, rawse. Plain and simple. You may not like it, but the truth hurts.

In addition, your support of the site doesn't give you free license to come into another team's forum and TROLL, and that's what you are...a troll of the absolute worst kind.

Good morning.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> That Oliver Miller guy is in the wrong game. He did nothing but maul Shaq each time he was in the game. He belongs in Sumo Wrestling.


ANd what do you call what Shaq does my firned?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> and same thing about KG.


Just curious...

I'd like to see the list of players that KG has seriously injured with cheap shots over the course of his career. 

Comparing Garnett to Malone in terms of dirty play is an absolute joke. Nothing you say about the Lakers should be taken seriously from this moment on...


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Can't see anything but a double digit win at home for the Lakers in game 3.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> Just curious...
> ...


Thats exactly why I chose to respond and why I saw him "backing" down so to speak when I brought that point up


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Malone hit Martin... Big deal. 

What about cheap shot of Martin to Shaq?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> Just curious...
> ...


look man, you like KG and you can have him. 

KG IS AN A******. and thats it. PEACE YO


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats exactly why I chose to respond and why I saw him "backing" down so to speak when I brought that point up


me "backing" down??? :frenchy:


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> look man, you like KG and you can have him.
> ...


And meanwhile, your avatar features a bicep that has put more players in the hospital than any other in recent NBA history. You like Malone because he is a Laker, you hate KG because he opens a can of whoop you-know-what on your team (s) every time they play, and actually doesn't back down to their predatory tactics. 

    

(Imagine the nerve of that ****** *** *** **** ************* **** ***** KG, sticking up for himself! )


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> I think we saw some of that tonight...a lot of these punks were in the Lakers' faces tonight, plus there were some real dirty shots by the Wolves (Spree's hit on Fisher, for one). And now TROLLS like rawse come in here crying because the Lakers got frustrated late in the game.


How many times in the Phil Jackson era have we seen the Lakers come out flat in a playoff game, go down by 20 in the 4th, and end up handing out cheap shots near the end of the game. This isn't a one-time thing. This is a pattern. Jackson tells his players to do it in order to create controversy/momentum for the next game. Mr Malone, cheap shot artist extraordinare, certainly isn't going to complain about following these types of orders. 

Rawse is absolutely correct on everything he says, but I can understand why a Laker fan wouldn't want to open his eyes to what is really going on here...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> Awwww, you broke your promise. :no:
> ...


What promise? Put on those glasses. You need to read a little bit closer.

No one came in and trolled Memphis because we were beaten by the better team and we didn't earn ourselves six technical fouls in one quarter because we were mad about getting beat by 20.

Though you may not like it, I can come on any board I please and offer any opinion I want, as unpopular as it is, as long as I am not breaking any guidelines. I am not. I came in and called your team a bunch of sore losers, which is what they were acting like last night. If that makes me a troll, then at least I know I'm not the only one.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

i think it's funny how lakers fans can complain about officiating, when they get all the calls as it is. the talk about spree's pick on derek fisher is just plain ignorant. it was as clean as they come and kobe should'a been there to call it out. not only that, but wally's pick was clean as well, then the lakers try to get all rowdy to try and spark some motivation. what people are failing to realize when they talk about the wolves waking the sleeping giant is the fact that we are not going to back down. the wolves will keep coming back at you because that's the nature of this team. 

everybody is seriously underestimating the timberwolves. 
this is going to be a long series as long as the officials call it both ways as they did in game 2. how can you complain about the officiating if the lakers went to the line ten more times than the wolves and had eight less fouls? when the wolves don't turn the ball over, they win the game. our defense was damn good the other night too. i won't take any talk about the lakers having an off night as the excuse for a poor offensive output. 

i am going to go ahead and make a rasheed wallace statement. the wolves WILL win at least one game in L.A. this week. the series WILL be at least tied when it returns to minny. i know it's the timberwolves vs. the world. they will rise to the occasion and will show the world.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kaniffmn</b>!
> i think it's funny how lakers fans can complain about officiating, when they get all the calls as it is.


 



> the wolves will keep coming back at you because that's the nature of this team.


 



> this is going to be a long series as long as the officials call it both ways as they did in game 2.


 

Of course they called it both ways since your team won. Same ol' same ol'.



> how can you complain about the officiating if the lakers went to the line ten more times than the wolves and had eight less fouls?


Same ol' crap excuse everyone uses. Take off the blinders, there's more to it than shot attempts. 



> i won't take any talk about the lakers having an off night as the excuse for a poor offensive output.


And what was your excuse for game one? I dont think anyone is using and "off night" as an excuse...quit making crap up.



> i am going to go ahead and make a rasheed wallace statement. the wolves WILL win at least one game in L.A. this week.


A basketball game or do you mean the team will play heads-up-7up on the plane and everyone wins?



> the series WILL be at least tied when it returns to minny.


Thank you Ms. Cleo?



> i know it's the timberwolves vs. the world. they will rise to the occasion and will show the world.


Ummm, usually a team is reluctant to accept the underdog title. Rather pathetic that you embrace it emphatically. And with all your "we'll show the world" cliches, I suggest you lay off the television once in a while. It's not 12 wolves vs 6 billion. It's one team vs. one team silly.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> And meanwhile, your avatar features a bicep that has put more players in the hospital than any other in recent NBA history. You like Malone because he is a Laker, you hate KG because he opens a can of whoop you-know-what on your team (s) every time they play, and actually doesn't back down to their predatory tactics.
> ...


...and it features a BICEP of one of the BEST PLAYERS in basketball HISTORY. (dirty or not, no one cares, except you guys that have more hate in your hearts than love) 

...and remember this that this is the last time I explain myself to you. I don't hate KG because he kicked kings behinds but because he acts tough, says a lot of  (and I haven't seen Shaq or Kobe do that) and thinks that he's the best player on this planet (which is duncan or kobe or shaq) (maybe even Tmac) 

But because my other team lost to this punk now you and some other guys use that as an EXCUSE that thats why I hate KG which is not true. Peace. God bless and good night.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> ...and it features a BICEP of one of the BEST PLAYERS in basketball HISTORY. (dirty or not, no one cares, except you guys that have more hate in your hearts than love)
> ...


So basically you're saying that people should care about KG supposedly being a jerk for talking a lot of smack and being cocky (he's only the MVP), but that nobody should care about all the players that Malone has put in the hospital with absolutely inhumane indifference...

Keep talking...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> Keep talking...


:gossip:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Wow. Just wow.   :no: :sour: :uhoh: :whatever: :upset:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow I'm gone for the night because of storms and this thread turns into that.. This thread is almost DONE!!


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Do you guys realize that you are fighting over a game of basketball and these players are laughing all the way to the bank. Give it a rest and let the teams decide the final outcome on the court. That's why they are getting overpaid. Most of these guys go out to dinner after the game and laugh about the suppposed fights they have on court. Almost to the point of the WWF.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> Do you guys realize that you are fighting over a game of basketball and these players are laughing all the way to the bank. Give it a rest and let the teams decide the final outcome on the court. That's why they are getting overpaid. Most of these guys go out to dinner after the game and laugh about the suppposed fights they have on court. Almost to the point of the WWF.


You do realize that this is a messageboard and that is the purpose of one, so that posters can vent and post they're take on the sport that the love right?
With that being said and you making your retort. What is the purpose of you posting here?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> <center>
> Western Conference Finals
> 
> ...


Props to the mod that you guys are actually giving the respect of TV Channel "TSN". I will donate some money if a legitimate US person can tell me what TSN channel is?!?!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> How many times in the Phil Jackson era have we seen the Lakers come out flat in a playoff game, go down by 20 in the 4th, and end up handing out cheap shots near the end of the game. This isn't a one-time thing. This is a pattern. Jackson tells his players to do it in order to create controversy/momentum for the next game. Mr Malone, cheap shot artist extraordinare, certainly isn't going to complain about following these types of orders.
> ...


Did he tell Fish to get ran into by Wally Sczerbiak? Just curious how far Laker haters are going with these conspiracies.

NAME ONE OTHER GAME WHERE A PHIL JACKSON TEAM HAS DONE THAT AND BY ONE OTHER PLAYER BESIDES FOX.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> You can complain all you want, but Sprewell's screens against Fisher were legal, and the commentators and referees called them as such.


Barkley didn't and I don't think it was a foul on Fish in any way imaginable. He had no room to turn.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: WCF Game #2: Los Angeles Lakers @ Minnesota T'Wolves*



> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Props to the mod that you guys are actually giving the respect of TV Channel "TSN". I will donate some money if a legitimate US person can tell me what TSN channel is?!?!



The Shopping Network  :laugh:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Yeah Fisher didn't deserve it blah blah blah...maybe it was a little karma for absorbing all those charges over the years. Couldn't happen to a cleaner guy if you ask me.

by the way - ESPN Poll on Malone 

Results aren't too surprising.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> 
> by the way - ESPN Poll on Malone
> 
> Results aren't too surprising.


Yeah, all the haters come out for polls like this. 2/3rds think there should have been a suspension and even more think the NBA-Laker conspiracy exists. Also 2/3rds want the Lakers to lose. Not surprising to me either jtx.


----------

